# Tooltipmanager



## Guest (25. Mrz 2008)

Wie kann ich die Dauer eines Tooltips *für alle* Tooltips eines Frames umschalten?
Wie verwende ich den Tooltipmanager?


----------



## MiDniGG (25. Mrz 2008)

```
ToolTipManager ttm = null;
...
ttm = ToolTipManager.sharedInstance();
ttm.setInitialDelay(10); //Angabe in Millisekunden
```


----------



## Gast (25. Mrz 2008)

so wie ich das verstanden habe will er die dauer, die der tooltip angezeigt werden soll ändern. initialidelay is ja nur die dauer bis der tooltip angezgeigt werden soll.

also nimm setDismissDelay


----------



## MiDniGG (25. Mrz 2008)

Achso. Ja hab mir einfach ma ne methode genommen die was mit Zeit zu tun hatte 
Bin mehr auf die 2te Frage eingegangen


----------

